# Teichabdeckung



## didi3005 (9. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne meinen kleinen SeerosenTeich mit 5 Goldfischen, im Winter mit Styroporplatten abdecken.
Schadet die Dunkelheit  den Pflanzen und den Fischen?

gruss didi


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Ich glaube nicht, 20 Zentimeter Schnee sind auch ganz schön dunkel.


----------



## herbi (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Servus didi,..

würdest du gerne  3-4 Monate im Jahr in Dunkelheit verbringen,...?

Nimm halt Luftpolsterfolie zum abdecken und wenn Schnee drauf liegt dann lass ihn drauf,...! Ist eine sehr gute Isolierung,...aber die Folie hindert den Teich, *vorher* zu schnell auszukühlen,....!

Ansonsten bemühe mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum,...da bekommst du viel Auskunft,.....!


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Zumindestens einen Teil würde ich auch lichtdurchlässig lassen. 
Hast Du mal über die PE Bälle nachgedacht, die es extra dafür gibt ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*



> Hast Du mal über die PE Bälle nachgedacht, die es extra dafür gibt ?



Schlappe 300 Einheiten der Quadratmeter.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Wenn Einheiten für Dich Teuronen sind dann, dann zahlst Du das 7 - 8 fache wie üblich  
Einfach mal Tante google fragen. "PE Bälle Koi" .

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*


Ich habe zwar 1000 Stück durch 3,33 gerechnet. Aber eben nicht den Preis. 
Aber trotzdem kostet der Meter 40 Einheiten, bei 12 Metern eben 480. 

Und wie hell es dann darunter im Vergleich zu Schnee oder Styropor tatsächlich ist, kann sicherlich keiner sagen?


----------



## herbi (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Servus,...



> Und wie hell es dann darunter im Vergleich zu Schnee oder Styropor tatsächlich ist, kann sicherlich keiner sagen?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren,....?
Ich glaube nicht das da recht viel Licht durchkommt,...! Vielleicht wenn die Bälle neu sind aber lass sie mal 2- 3 Saisonen alt sein,....!!!!

Ich pers. decke meinen Teich mit Perimeter Duo ( teilweise mit Doppelstegplatten versehen!)ab und den Rest der ürbrig bleibt mit Kinder PE- Bällen,...die wesentlich günstiger kommen,....!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/248102/2

Allerdings brauch ich nur so ca. 3 m³ an Bällen,....!

Ich denke für kleinere Teiche ist die "billige" Luftpolsterfolie (evtl. in mehrern Schichten auf der Teichoberfläche!) die bessere Alternative,...! Ich meine aber nicht die Luftpolsterfolie , wo "Koi" davorsteht,....!


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Meinst du etwa, die mit Koi davor kommt aus einer anderen Maschine?


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Man könnte ja auch mal nach PE Bällen schauen, wo kein Koi davor steht. 
Da geht noch was  
Doppelstegplatten sind natuerlich auch ne Feine Sache, Aber billiger doch auch nicht. 
wenn man nicht die ganz dünnen oder einfachen nimmt. 

Licht kommt, wenn die sauber sind schon durch. Muss man halt ab und an sauber machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Woanders im Forum las ich, es reicht, ein Loch frei zu lassen. Jetzt muß es gleich der ganze Teich sein. :shock


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Zumindestens einen Teil ...... l



Eben drum... nicht der ganze Teich ... nen Fenster wo Licht durch kann reicht ja vollkommen, danke für den Hinweis nochmal, denn dann siehts mit den Kosten auch ganz anders aus.

Wuzzel


----------



## didi3005 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

PE-Bälle wäre gut, aber ich brauche nur 400 Stück, werden aber nur in 1000 Gebinde verkauft. 
Oder gibts die auch in kleineren Gebinden?

gruss didi


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo,

wegen des Lichts braucht ihr euch keine großen Sorgen zu machen. Unsere Teichpflanzen sterben im Winter entweder oberirdisch total ab (dann brauchen sie überhaupt kein Licht), oder sie kommen mit den reduzierten Lichtverhältnissen zurecht. In Deutschland herrscht zwar in vielen Gebieten atlantisches Klima ohne echte Winter, aber die Teichpflanzen haben ein viel größeres Verbreitungsgebiet und sind auch auf andere Bedingungen eingestellt. Wo Kontinentalklima herrscht, da frieren die Teiche im Dezember zu und dann liegt dick Schnee drauf - Licht dringt da kaum noch durch. Das ändert sich dann erst wieder im März. Wichtiger als die Decke der Abdeckung ist die Frage der Dauer der Abdeckung. Wenn sie auf die eigentlichen Wintermonate reduziert ist, sehe ich kein Problem für die Pflanzen. Also: rauf mit der Abdeckung erst wenn die Pflanzen oberirdisch abgestorben sind, runter mit der Abdeckung sobald kein Dauerfrost mehr zu erwarten ist.


----------

